# DHL to Argentina



## Bodega

Thank you,
I am shipping a package from Mexico to Argentina via DHL. DHL in Mexico tells me that Argentina has a unique customs process for such transactions. I don’t want to burden my friend with a huge expense. Can anyone help me understand what costs he should anticipate? The gift is a small quilted wall hanging, no value other than the labor, which I hope they ignore. 
Again,
Thanks for any info.


----------

